# Stainless knockout drawer



## trebor127 (Apr 19, 2013)

Have had this lying around for a while. It came with a super jolly grinder I bought a while ago but is too big for my kitchen.

Pick up only from Manchester, M23.

It's in fair condition bit it does need a knock bar.

Rob


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

I could well be interesdted. Any pictures or measurements please?


----------



## trebor127 (Apr 19, 2013)

Rob


----------



## trebor127 (Apr 19, 2013)

295mm x 415mm


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Rob

Thanks for the offer, but I will decline

Cheers


----------



## trebor127 (Apr 19, 2013)

Ok no problem.


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

I'll have it if you could throw some cardboard around it and let me send a courier for it.


----------



## trebor127 (Apr 19, 2013)

No thank you...collection only by forum member please.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

What height is it Rob?


----------



## Jim bean (Aug 16, 2014)

Could I have second dibs if Marcus doesn't want it

thanks James


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Feel free to let James have it, I have no real need for it and I'm sure it would raise the machine too high to fit under the kitchen cabinet.

If James doesn't want it then I'm also willing to collect it from Rob and then forward onto another forum member by post/courier for the cost of the postage.


----------



## trebor127 (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi, I'll measure the height when I get home later today.

Rob


----------



## trebor127 (Apr 19, 2013)

Jim bean said:


> Could I have second dibs if Marcus doesn't want it
> 
> thanks James


As Marcus has said to offer it to you as well you are welcome to pick up.

When would be good for you? I'll be home about 5pm and in all tomorow...

Rob


----------



## trebor127 (Apr 19, 2013)

Height is 88mm


----------



## Jim bean (Aug 16, 2014)

Thanks Marcus that's highly decent of you cheers

Thanks Rob that's great around 11 tomorrow would be good for me but can work round whats good for you

ive got some bits up for swap please feel free if you fancy somthing and I can bring it with me

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?20123-Swap-Shop-Gaggia-milk-jug-and-cups-MBK-tamper

cheers James


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Your welcome James. Hope everything goes according to plan between you and Rod


----------



## trebor127 (Apr 19, 2013)

Gone to pm.

Rob


----------



## Jim bean (Aug 16, 2014)

Thanks for the drawer Rob and the warm welcome and for letting me loose on your equipment









I want a HX machine and on demand grinder now though bugger

Cheers James


----------



## trebor127 (Apr 19, 2013)

No problem. Will message you in a week or so after I've had a mess around with the thermometer.

Rob


----------



## Jim bean (Aug 16, 2014)

No worries Rob when ever your ready no rush

The drawer in situ


----------



## trebor127 (Apr 19, 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

cant we just mod the posts off that way they cant just do this


----------



## SallyWilliams (May 19, 2015)

This may be perfect for my kitchen! Did anyone claim it already?


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Sally if you are in the mood for buying one I still have one in the FS section. Maybe now a couple of pages back


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

SallyWilliams said:


> This may be perfect for my kitchen! Did anyone claim it already?


Try looking at the dates on the post









Can't these old threads be locked if not posted on, for say 2 months?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Or once completed and feedback on the item is done marked "Complete" like Sold in FS section? It does make you think it could still around, having recent comments on it .


----------



## SallyWilliams (May 19, 2015)

CamV6 said:


> Sally if you are in the mood for buying one I still have one in the FS section. Maybe now a couple of pages back


Thanks, CamV6! I'll try to look for your post!


----------

